# Mitchells Hopping Mice



## SamiSuperStar (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi All.... 

I have recently taken some interest in these little creatures... I am hoping someone can tell me where I can get them... abd what is the going price for them? I have readt that they breed like mad... would appreciate any information 

Sami


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 15, 2010)

depends where you are, i think iv seen them in upmarket pets in melb... other than that, sorry cant really help you out any more than that.

good luck though 

sam


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 15, 2010)

" If " you are in Brookfield in Queensland we can't have them with out a "special" permitt other states l believe you can......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## SamiSuperStar (Sep 15, 2010)

Im Brookfield near Melbourne..... Thanks Guys I will look into Upmarket!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dont get them from a pet shop!

Look through old threads here as there have been people in Melbourne GIVING them away !!!!


----------



## hoppymice (Sep 28, 2010)

*giving them away (hopping mice)*

Yeah, I'm totally giving them away... they breed like crazy. even though we finally split our males and females a few weeks back (looking forward to hearing from you Harley, to give our box back and give me your wildlife licence number. I've lost your number), 20-odd days later we have another litter with another one to follow. We only had four, they killed one and now the one who's about to give birth (or has) keeps kicking the older babies out of the nest (they still have their eyes closed, so very fragile). i would think carefully about planning to breed these guys, certainly not in the hope of selling them. We've got them coming out our ears. don't forget the wildlife licence won't let you pass them on in the first 6 months of getting them. they are cool, but it's a cut-throat little world.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 28, 2010)

hi Sami the price use to be quite high for them 100 a pair they have fallen in price and popularity big time, ive since seen them for 15 each at that was quite recently.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 11, 2010)

can you keep them in tasmania???


----------



## Green_Buddy (Dec 11, 2010)

Try Dottyback as he also breeds them


----------

